# La Gioconda



## Blu71 (14 Novembre 2012)

La Monna Lisa, il quadro più famoso del mondo. Lo avete visto dal vivo?


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Novembre 2012)

Sfortunatamente no o meglio non ancora, prima o poi spero di poterlo fare.


----------

